# Parallel Coil (Sub-Ohm) on the Lemo - [Warning: Image Heavy]



## free3dom

Instead of burying this deep inside the suywwacs thread, I decided to give this one it's very own thread 

This is due to the fact that I am immensely impressed with this coil and would like to recommend it and then easily point someone to this thread instead of a buried post 

The parallel coil is awesome! I absolutely love it, such a brilliant idea. The basic idea is that you build a single coil which performs like a dual coil. I'm not going to describe the process, but will rather put up video at the bottom that shows how to build it.

In the Lemo it is a bit tricky and I don't see being able to go any thicker than 28G and still being able to fit both wires through the post holes (the same goes for dual coils) - you could put them under the screws with 26G but that might be a bit of a pain to get right - I haven't tried...just a feeling (prove me wrong ).

Here are the techincal specs:
2x28G Kanthal (Round)
2mm ID
5 wraps (and because there's two wires side by side, that totals 10 wraps wide )
Final resistance: 0.5 Ohm
Wick: Organic cotton
Usage: 25W (Current draw is just over 7A according to steam engine )

How does it vape? Crazy good! 
And so far the Lemo has been performing as expected...perfectly 
The flavour is fantastic, just like a dual coil. Ramp time with the 28G is near instantaneous at 25W+. No dry hits so far 

Small disclaimer, this is my very first sub ohm build and so I've been taking it quite easy with shortish hits, so YMMV. I'll add comments as I grow more hair on my chest and let it rip 

And now after making you read all this (you did read it, right? ), it's time for some pictures 
I am not going to annotate these pictures, so feel free to ask if anything is unclear 
The images are max size, so click them to "zoom in" 


















And here is an animation of the coil firing at 25W (it's in real-time) 




And finally, this is the video that shows how to build the coil (by RipTrippers) - it's for an RDA, but the coil build is the same, just a different way of attaching it to the Lemo 



After I wrapped the coil (using the method in the video) I had to clip the part with the loop so that the two wire ends were now separate - this allowed me to get them through the post hole. Also make sure to have long enough leads on both sides as it is a bit tricky to get them through the holes and having extra wire makes it that much easier. And finally, make sure the screws are out as much as possible, but do *not* remove them as the wires can get stuck on the screw hole while trying to push them through.

I can highly recommend this build in the Lemo, even just for fun. Also, adding another wrap to increase the resistance would probably be a good idea - 0.5 is maybe a bit low for an RTA

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Instead of burying this deep inside the suywwacs thread, I decided to give this one it's very own thread
> 
> This is due to the fact that I am immensely impressed with this coil and would like to recommend it and then easily point someone to this thread instead of a buried post
> 
> The parallel coil is awesome! I absolutely love it, such a brilliant idea. The basic idea is that you build a single coil which performs like a dual coil. I'm not going to describe the process, but will rather put up video at the bottom that shows how to build it.
> 
> In the Lemo it is a bit tricky and I don't see being able to go any thicker than 28G and still being able to fit both wires through the post holes (the same goes for dual coils) - you could put them under the screws with 26G but that might be a bit of a pain to get right - I haven't tried...just a feeling (prove me wrong ).
> 
> Here are the techincal specs:
> 2x28G Kanthal (Round)
> 2mm ID
> 5 wraps (and because there's two wires side by side, that totals 10 wraps wide )
> Final resistance: 0.5 Ohm
> Wick: Organic cotton
> Usage: 25W (Current draw is just over 7A according to steam engine )
> 
> How does it vape? Crazy good!
> And so far the Lemo has been performing as expected...perfectly
> The flavour is fantastic, just like a dual coil. Ramp time with the 28G is near instantaneous at 25W+. No dry hits so far
> 
> Small disclaimer, this is my very first sub ohm build and so I've been taking it quite easy with shortish hits, so YMMV. I'll add comments as I grow more hair on my chest and let it rip
> 
> And now after making you read all this (you did read it, right? ), it's time for some pictures
> I am not going to annotate these pictures, so feel free to ask if anything is unclear
> The images are max size, so click them to "zoom in"
> 
> View attachment 18665
> View attachment 18666
> View attachment 18667
> View attachment 18668
> View attachment 18669
> View attachment 18670
> View attachment 18671
> View attachment 18673
> View attachment 18675
> View attachment 18676
> View attachment 18677
> View attachment 18678
> View attachment 18679
> View attachment 18680
> View attachment 18681
> View attachment 18682
> 
> And here is an animation of the coil firing at 25W (it's in real-time)
> 
> View attachment 18683
> 
> 
> And finally, this is the video that shows how to build the coil (by RipTrippers) - it's for an RDA, but the coil build is the same, just a different way of attaching it to the Lemo
> 
> 
> 
> After I wrapped the coil (using the method in the video) I had to clip the part with the loop so that the two wire ends were now separate - this allowed me to get them through the post hole. Also make sure to have long enough leads on both sides as it is a bit tricky to get them through the holes and having extra wire makes it that much easier. And finally, make sure the screws are out as much as possible, but do *not* remove them as the wires can get stuck on the screw hole while trying to push them through.
> 
> I can highly recommend this build in the Lemo, even just for fun. Also, adding another wrap to increase the resistance would probably be a good idea - 0.5 is maybe a bit low for an RTA



Very nice! Your work is infinitely neater than mine . I have the parallel coils (dual) on my Orchid and it is fantastic. Don't know if I understand all of the mechanics, but it works! Runs really hot though. Would love you feedback on the temperature. Again - nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Very cool! Will definitely be giving this a try. 
Great coiling @free3dom

On a side note. 0.5 on the Lemo isn't bad. 

That's what myself and @paulph201 are rocking at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> Very nice! Your work is infinitely neater than mine . I have the parallel coils (dual) on my Orchid and it is fantastic. Don't know if I understand all of the mechanics, but it works! Runs really hot though. Would love you feedback on the temperature. Again - nice!



Hotter than hell! 

When I was neating up the coil, I ramped it up quite a few times in succession and the entire base got very very hot 

Not that bad with juice in though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

MurderDoll said:


> Very cool! Will definitely be giving this a try.
> Great coiling @free3dom
> 
> On a side note. 0.5 on the Lemo isn't bad.
> 
> That's what myself and @paulph201 are rocking at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 18687



Thanks 

Glad to hear the 0.5 is not too heavy for the Lemo...I was aiming for 0.8, but the parallel is a bit of a different beast and my calculations were out. Decided that I was feeling lucky and just kept it that way 

What coil have you got running at 0.5?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

free3dom said:


> Thanks
> 
> Glad to hear the 0.5 is not too heavy for the Lemo...I was aiming for 0.8, but the parallel is a bit of a different beast and my calculations were out. Decided that I was feeling lucky and just kept it that way
> 
> What coil have you got running at 0.5?




Currently it's 1.5mm ID
6/7 wrap 
26g
"Tidy" spacing as @Andre says it can't be classified as "ugly". ha ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

MurderDoll said:


> Currently it's 1.5mm ID
> 6/7 wrap
> 26g
> "Tidy" spacing as @Andre says it can't be classified as "ugly". ha ha!



Awesome! I was hoping it was something like that 

I've been waiting patiently for the year to actually start so I can go pick up some 26G for exactly this reason - to build a sub-ohm coil for the Lemo. Then today I got restless and decided to do the para coil with the 28G I do have - same result, but a lot more work 

That build you've got is what I'll probably be running most of the time in the future


----------



## MurderDoll

free3dom said:


> Awesome! I was hoping it was something like that
> 
> I've been waiting patiently for the year to actually start so I can go pick up some 26G for exactly this reason - to build a sub-ohm coil for the Lemo. Then today I got restless and decided to do the para coil with the 28G I do have - same result, but a lot more work
> 
> That build you've got is what I'll probably be running most of the time in the future




I actually wanna give the vertical coil a try. 
Same as the one they have in the booklet. 
I think that can also be very nice. 
But I wanna do it with a dual twisted wire.


----------



## free3dom

MurderDoll said:


> I actually wanna give the vertical coil a try.
> Same as the one they have in the booklet.
> I think that can also be very nice.
> But I wanna do it with a dual twisted wire.



Ohhhh, that sounds nice 

I did one a while back but I messed up the wicking (I only have organic cotton balls) and I think I choked it a bit trying to get it all the way around. The vape was a bit muted. Might be easier using Japanese Cotton strips


----------



## Dassie

I think I need a Lemo. Looks like a really 'cool' device. That's it - it's on the list 


free3dom said:


> Hotter than hell!
> 
> When I was neating up the coil, I ramped it up quite a few times in succession and the entire base got very very hot
> 
> Not that bad with juice in though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Your parallel coil is so much neater than mine @free3dom, great build, well done 

I also did this coil a few weeks ago on my Veritas, 2mm with 28g and came out at 0.5. This is the lowest I've been yet and the only mods I have that will fire it are my mechs. On a fully charged battery it works out to around 44W on the coil, with 18mg this coil kicks harder than an angry ostrich. Keep a lot of water around with this one, the thirst kicks in very early on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Your parallel coil is so much neater than mine @free3dom, great build, well done
> 
> I also did this coil a few weeks ago on my Veritas, 2mm with 28g and came out at 0.5. This is the lowest I've been yet and the only mods I have that will fire it are my mechs. On a fully charged battery it works out to around 44W on the coil, with 18mg this coil kicks harder than an angry ostrich. Keep a lot of water around with this one, the thirst kicks in very early on.



I've been waiting to get a decent mod to go "down under" (not to be confused with going down) 

I've noticed the juice level actually drops quite visibly while vaping this, so not only does it make you thirsty, it is actually very thirsty by itself 
I've stuck to 12mg for now, and taking it slow...just splashing around in the kiddy pool for a while. But I'm slowly realizing I'm not going to blow up and I'm already feeling braver 

What I did not mention is the Smok M50 (Mini Dragon) really performs so well with this setup - and everything else I've thrown at it. I haven't tried it in Mech Mode as I only currently have a 20A/10A battery that fits, but I'll get to that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

This has been my standard coil on my Lemo. I've been stick to 0.7 to 0.8ohms. Really good flavour and vapour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> I've been waiting to get a decent mod to go "down under" (not to be confused with going down)
> 
> I've noticed the juice level actually drops quite visibly while vaping this, so not only does it make you thirsty, it is actually very thirsty by itself
> I've stuck to 12mg for now, and taking it slow...just splashing around in the kiddy pool for a while. But I'm slowly realizing I'm not going to blow up and I'm already feeling braver
> 
> What I did not mention is the Smok M50 (Mini Dragon) really performs so well with this setup - and everything else I've thrown at it. I haven't tried it in Mech Mode as I only currently have a 20A/10A battery that fits, but I'll get to that


I have the dual parallel (also 0.5) build on the Orchid and the Mini Dragon, in any mode (including mech - with the same battery - Efest 18650 3100Mah, 20A) eats it for breakfast

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Riddle said:


> This has been my standard coil on my Lemo. I've been stick to 0.7 to 0.8ohms. Really good flavour and vapour.



What is the specs on your build? I was actually aiming for that resistance but I undershot


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

nicely done man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> I have the dual parallel (also 0.5) build on the Orchid and the Mini Dragon, in any mode (including mech - with the same battery - Efest 18650 3100Mah, 20A) eats it for breakfast



I'm still working up the courage to do that  But good to hear it works well...I'll get there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> nicely done man!



Thanks bud! Now I really wish I had a macro lens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

A useful tip i can give you, instead of wrapping around a drill bit (i find it a bit squirmy) get yourself a set of precision screw drivers, makes it much easier to wrap coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Dassie I thought those batteries were 10A, with a pulse limit of 20A. I could be wrong, but it might be worth checking before you push the battery too far.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> A useful tip i can give you, instead of wrapping around a drill bit (i find it a bit squirmy) get yourself a set of precision screw drivers, makes it much easier to wrap coils.



I do actually have some, and I usually do that but I had the drill bit out after doing another dual coil (for which I needed two exact same sized ones at the same time)...so I just went with it. I did find it a bit of a PITA for the parallel though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Dassie I thought those batteries were 10A, with a pulse limit of 20A. I could be wrong, but it might be worth checking before you push the battery too far.



Indeed they are, which is why I've been reluctant


----------



## BumbleBee

Dassie said:


> I have the dual parallel (also 0.5) build on the Orchid and the Mini Dragon, in any mode (including mech - with the same battery - Efest 18650 3100Mah, 20A) eats it for breakfast


Be careful of those 3100s, they're only 10A continuous so 0.5 is right on the edge.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

for dual coil builds I use pop rivets, they have a diameter of 2mm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> I'm still working up the courage to do that  But good to hear it works well...I'll get there


Just to clarify - not sure courage was as much as factor as I couldn't resist pushing the button

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dassie

BumbleBee said:


> Be careful of those 3100s, they're only 10A continuous so 0.5 is right on the edge.


Here's to hoping that edge is wide enough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> for dual coil builds I use pop rivets, they have a diameter of 2mm.



That's a great tip, they've got a little lip too


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> Here's to hoping that edge is wide enough



Just couldn't resist

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Just couldn't resist



nice! you are a man of great taste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> nice! you are a man of great taste!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Just did this now on my lemo drop did 7wraps around a 3mm drill bit came to 0.80 ohms vapes like a tank thank u. Side note used the drill to made the kanthol straight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

dr phil said:


> Just did this now on my lemo drop did 7wraps around a 3mm drill bit came to 0.80 ohms vapes like a tank thank u. Side note used the drill to made the kanthol straight



Nice! Was that with 28G?


----------



## Dr Phil

Yip 28g, used rayon and bumped her up to 35w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

dr phil said:


> Yip 28g, used rayon and bumped her up to 35w



Great stuff! I'll take a note of that for my next build...0.8 just seems like a perfect place for this RTA - I was aiming for it, but missed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

@free3dom hey you did it  I did mine this morning too as we discussed last night with the 28ga but used a 2.4mm ID vapes like a beast  and I use rayon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil

I have to agree with u 0.70ohm to 0.80ohms I find to be the sweet spot even on the orchid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil

I find after a 4 second pull when u let go of the button. it still sound like the coil is going is this right?


----------



## Dubz

dr phil said:


> I find after a 4 second pull when u let go of the button. it still sound like the coil is going is this right?


Yes that does happen, but I found if I wick with a touch more wicking material than usual it helps prevent that. With more wicking material I very rarely get the after burn sizzle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Thanks man for the tip will try more wick but no dry hits yet.


----------



## Dubz

dr phil said:


> Thanks man for the tip will try more wick but no dry hits yet.


No probs just don't over do the extra wicking as you might choke your coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Lol Ya but will wait for the rewick as she has some gooood juice in some suiced bunny madrina


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> @free3dom hey you did it  I did mine this morning too as we discussed last night with the 28ga but used a 2.4mm ID vapes like a beast  and I use rayon



Yeah, you twisted my arm  
Just couldn't resist....so glad I didn't 
Thanks for the idea...I almost did a dual coil and then I remembered our conversation....and lighbulb 

Seriously vapes like a dream...with clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

free3dom said:


> Yeah, you twisted my arm
> Just couldn't resist....so glad I didn't
> Thanks for the idea...I almost did a dual coil and then I remembered our conversation....and lighbulb
> 
> Seriously vapes like a dream...with clouds


My lungs can't keep up anymore need to exercise them more often  My juice runs out very quickly and my batts drain quite quickly at 28/30watts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

dr phil said:


> I find after a 4 second pull when u let go of the button. it still sound like the coil is going is this right?



Check the animation in my OP...it takes a while to cool down after firing 
She wants to stay warm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> My lungs can't keep up anymore need to exercise them more often  My juice runs out very quickly and my batts drain quite quickly at 28/30watts



Hahaha, it hurts so good 

But it definitely is a guzzler...the American Muscle car of coils


----------



## Dr Phil

free3dom said:


> Check the animation in my OP...it takes a while to cool down after firing
> She wants to stay warm


And warm she must stay lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz

free3dom said:


> Hahaha, it hurts so good
> 
> But it definitely is a guzzler...the American Muscle car of coils


For sure! Now you just need a shorter wide bore drip tip and it will make the vape even better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> For sure! Now you just need a shorter wide bore drip tip and it will make the vape even better





Oh yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I did the same build on the kayfun but the vape was to hot for me. I don't know if I coiled wrong but it was a .6 ohm parallel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

My drip tip she is wide

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz

Arthster said:


> I did the same build on the kayfun but the vape was to hot for me. I don't know if I coiled wrong but it was a .6 ohm parallel


The vape on the Kayfun will be way too hot as there is not enough airflow to accommodate for the heat from the coil. The Lemo has much more airflow which gives you a dense and cooler vape than the kayfun.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Ceramic bottom and glass top stays cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Dubz said:


> The vape on the Kayfun will be way too hot as there is not enough airflow to accommodate for the heat from the coil. The Lemo has much more airflow which gives you a dense and cooler vape than the kayfun.



I was wondering if the airflow might be the problem, I can vape .5 on the RDA. Its still hot but not as hot as the Kayfun. Thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

dr phil said:


> Ceramic bottom and glass top stays cool



It also looks bloody awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I was wondering if the airflow might be the problem, I can vape .5 on the RDA. Its still hot but not as hot as the Kayfun. Thanks for the tip



The longer and wider chimney on the Lemo probably also helps to cool it down a bit  It's definitely alot cooler than the 1.0 Ohm dual coil build I had in my Kafun...I'm not too fond of warm vapes and this is just right for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Arthster said:


> I was wondering if the airflow might be the problem, I can vape .5 on the RDA. Its still hot but not as hot as the Kayfun. Thanks for the tip


I run a 0.7ohm 30ga twisted 2mm ID on my kayfun and get a good vape from that but won't go lower than that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> I run a 0.7ohm 30ga twisted 2mm ID on my kayfun and get a good vape from that but won't go lower than that.



Yeah, subbing on the Kayfun sounds a bit sketchy to me...that was designed before 0.5 clearomizers were all the rage


----------



## Dubz

free3dom said:


> Yeah, subbing on the Kayfun sounds a bit sketchy to me...that was designed before 0.5 clearomizers were all the rage


For sure. The Kayfun can handle it though, but not too low because of the restricted airflow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Once Did a 0.60ohms on my kayfun and o man she heated up big time. Vape was like hot chillies lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

dr phil said:


> Once Did a 0.60ohms on my kayfun and o man she heated up big time. Vape was like hot chillies lol



Red hot chilli....Kayfun 

Even the dual coil at 1.0 Ohm was a bit much for me...could only use it for short stints at a time.

Has anyone here tried a heavy menthol in a hot setup like that? I'm curious what that would be like - probably quite confusing

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil

I used hypermint and I could taste it in the mouth for like 2days.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

dr phil said:


> I used hypermint and I could taste it in the mouth for like 2days.



That sounds horrible....now I want to try it 

I have some SkyBlue IceBerg...but it's a mildish menthol - I should be okay

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> That sounds horrible....now I want to try it
> 
> I have some SkyBlue IceBerg...but it's a mildish menthol - I should be okay



Do it!!!


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Do it!!!



Those little noddy guys have no power over me...I....can.....resist....

What was I saying? Oh yes, where did I put that juice bottle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

you failed to resist my subliminal message, Now take a deep tote on that menthol.


----------



## free3dom

I bow to your superior mind powers 




Goodbye, cruel world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I bow to your superior mind powers
> 
> View attachment 18697
> 
> 
> Goodbye, cruel world



Send us a post card and give my regards to Hendrix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Send us a post card and give my regards to Hendrix



They're out of postcards, but Jimi says hey 

It's actually kinda gooooood  The menthol almost disappears while you inhale and then kicks you on the way out and stays there


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> They're out of postcards, but Jimi says hey
> 
> It's actually kinda gooooood  The menthol almost disappears while you inhale and then kicks you on the way out and stays there



Dammit, now I want to try it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Dammit, now I want to try it



Winter is coming....in my mouth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

free3dom said:


> Winter is coming....in my mouth



Wait...I take that back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

so... Who's winter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> so... Who's winter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Finally got to do the vertical coil. 

28g (twisted 2 strands together)
6 wraps
2mm ID. 

0.4 ohms. 
Not hot at all. Very nice Flavour! Quite like this build!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed

MurderDoll said:


> Finally got to do the vertical coil.
> 
> 28g (twisted 2 strands together)
> 6 wraps
> 2mm ID.
> 
> 0.4 ohms.
> Not hot at all. Very nice Flavour! Quite like this build!


Pics? @MurderDoll


----------



## MurderDoll

Waheed said:


> Pics? @MurderDoll




Unfortunately I didn't take any. 
It looks horrible due to the coil being covered by the wick. 

I'll take some next time I rebuild it for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

MurderDoll said:


> Finally got to do the vertical coil.
> 
> 28g (twisted 2 strands together)
> 6 wraps
> 2mm ID.
> 
> 0.4 ohms.
> Not hot at all. Very nice Flavour! Quite like this build!



Great stuff 

How did you wick it?


----------



## MurderDoll

free3dom said:


> Great stuff
> 
> How did you wick it?




Just wrapped a bit of rayon around the coil. 

Then innstalled the could onto the deck. 

Once that was tightened down, I took a loose piece and place it down the sides to act as carries for the juice that comes up the deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

MurderDoll said:


> Just wrapped a bit of rayon around the coil.
> 
> Then innstalled the could onto the deck.
> 
> Once that was tightened down, I took a loose piece and place it down the sides to act as carries for the juice that comes up the deck.



Ah..rayon..the magical fluff that seems to work for everything 
I used organic cotton, and it was meh...will get some rayon and try again, thanks 

This was my coil + wicking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

free3dom said:


> Ah..rayon..the magical fluff that seems to work for everything
> I used organic cotton, and it was meh...will get some rayon and try again, thanks
> 
> This was my coil + wicking
> View attachment 18727
> View attachment 18728




That looks good! 
Mine was very similar. Except I trapped mine under the screw. I do for all my builds. It's too much a pita to get them into the hole. 
Wicking I also used quite a lot less. 

Basically used just enough around the coil to the point where you couldn't see it anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

MurderDoll said:


> That looks good!
> Mine was very similar. Except I trapped mine under the screw. I do for all my builds. It's too much a pita to get them into the hole.
> Wicking I also used quite a lot less.
> 
> Basically used just enough around the coil to the point where you couldn't see it anymore.



Thanks for the tip...I kinda expected I had it wicked up waaaay too much (didn't get any dry hits though, just very muted everything)...and the organic cotton wasn't doing me any favours either. I'll give this a go again sometime


----------



## moonunit

Bit of a Necro, but thought I would rather add to this thread than starting a new one. I recently acquired a Lemo 1, thought I would give the whole RTA thing a go and see what all the fuss is about.

So I made a 0.6ohm ø3 24G coil and popped it in, wicked with Rayon. Was actually quite surprised by the vape, clouds and flavour all the way. The draw is slightly tight but I quite like it.

The issue I am having is the ohms jump all over the show on my BT50, from 0.6 to 1.9 to 8.3 back to 1.1. Is there a particular way to setup the base or internal screws so this doesn't happen, tried fiddling a bit and it was better for a short while but it is doing it again. This is causing dry hits(I think) cause when it fires @ 1.9ohms with 20w its a different story to 0.6ohms with 20w.

Any other pointers or tips with this RTA, been wondering about the chimney build is it any better than a horizontal coil?

Thanks


----------



## BioHAZarD

moonunit said:


> Bit of a Necro, but thought I would rather add to this thread than starting a new one. I recently acquired a Lemo 1, thought I would give the whole RTA thing a go and see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> So I made a 0.6ohm ø3 24G coil and popped it in, wicked with Rayon. Was actually quite surprised by the vape, clouds and flavour all the way. The draw is slightly tight but I quite like it.
> 
> The issue I am having is the ohms jump all over the show on my BT50, from 0.6 to 1.9 to 8.3 back to 1.1. Is there a particular way to setup the base or internal screws so this doesn't happen, tried fiddling a bit and it was better for a short while but it is doing it again. This is causing dry hits(I think) cause when it fires @ 1.9ohms with 20w its a different story to 0.6ohms with 20w.
> 
> Any other pointers or tips with this RTA, been wondering about the chimney build is it any better than a horizontal coil?
> 
> Thanks


Hey

Are you post screws securely tightened?

That would usually explain the fluctuation in the resistance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit

@BioHAZarD that was the first thing I checked, I know my RDA's do the same if the posts aren't tightened properly. I might try fitting the wires on the screws as opposed to inside the post holes.


----------



## BioHAZarD

moonunit said:


> @BioHAZarD that was the first thing I checked, I know my RDA's do the same if the posts aren't tightened properly. I might try fitting the wires on the screws as opposed to inside the post holes.


Might help - good luck with you efforts - i have only had the loose screws problem  on my RTA's

Have you got another RTA to try on the SMOK


----------



## Christopher

I have this with my Subtank RDA base, it was the fact that the RDA base wasn't making good contact with the tank base, after fiddling with it I came right. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Waheed

Have the same issue with the lemo on the ipv mini 2. It was the post screws that were loose. Once tightened, the ohms stopped jumping. And the dry hits are caused by the fluctuations in the ohms. The mod increases the voltage to accommodate the change in ohms.


----------



## BumbleBee

I also had fluctuating readings on my Lemo Drop, but that was only with twisted wire. The only solution I could find to this was to stop doing twisted builds in the Lemo.


----------



## free3dom

Assuming your post screws are firm - they tend to loosen a bit for the first bit (due to heat I'm guessing) - the other thing that causes this on the Lemo is the inner pin shorting a bit (due to juice in there I expect). The fix is quite simple.

Screw off the bottom piece, now take a flat screwdriver and unscrew the pin. Clean it off (including the little insulator) and then screw it back in. 9 out of 10 times this sorts out the resistance jumping for me.

I've actually gotten into the habit of taking it out and cleaning it whenever I put a new coil in

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Waheed

free3dom said:


> Assuming your post screws are firm - they tend to loosen a bit for the first bit (due to heat I'm guessing) - the other thing that causes this on the Lemo is the inner pin shorting a bit (due to juice in there I expect). The fix is quite simple.
> 
> Screw off the bottom piece, now take a flat screwdriver and unscrew the pin. Clean it off (including the little insulator) and then screw it back in. 9 out of 10 times this sorts out the resistance jumping for me.
> 
> I've actually gotten into the habit of taking it out and cleaning it whenever I put a new coil in


I too unscrew all that can be unscrewed when cleaning

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Waheed said:


> I too unscrew all that can be unscrewed when cleaning



Wash behind the ears too, I bet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waheed

free3dom said:


> Wash behind the ears too, I bet


And the belly button

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moonunit

Stripped and cleaned it again, stuck in a 3mm 24G paracoil at 0.7ohm, was aiming for 0.5 but had to put another 1/2 wrap to get the legs in the correct position. Holding ohms fine now. Think I cut the wick a little too short, but want to try some KDJ in any case. Wicks ok but tastes on the verge of a dry hit after a few consecutive hits.

Thanks for all advice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

moonunit said:


> Stripped and cleaned it again, stuck in a 3mm 24G paracoil at 0.7ohm, was aiming for 0.5 but had to put another 1/2 wrap to get the legs in the correct position. Holding ohms fine now. Think I cut the wick a little too short, but want to try some KDJ in any case. Wicks ok but tastes on the verge of a dry hit after a few consecutive hits.
> 
> Thanks for all advice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @moonunit 
My Lemo1 I got running beautifully after a few weeks of toiling to get the wicking right. I now do the "pancake method" (google it), the "modified pancake method" ala @Yiannaki or sometimes the simple "drape method". I also use Rayon and almost exclusively use my Strawberry Ice blend which is VM Strawberry with added menthol concentrate. I can now take long 4 or 5 second "restricted lung hits" without dryish hits. 

I use a 1.1 ohm 2mm dia simple single coil. And I vape it at 12-15W. 

But something that worries me a bit about your setup is the low resistance coil and the power you are using. Maybe @free3dom or the other Lemo1 users can confirm, but I thought the Lemo1 was better suited to around the 1ohm mark and not for very high power. Maybe that could be a contributing factor to your dry hitting. Not sure, just mentioning it in case...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Hi @moonunit
> My Lemo1 I got running beautifully after a few weeks of toiling to get the wicking right. I now do the "pancake method" (google it), the "modified pancake method" ala @Yiannaki or sometimes the simple "drape method". I also use Rayon and almost exclusively use my Strawberry Ice blend which is VM Strawberry with added menthol concentrate. I can now take long 4 or 5 second "restricted lung hits" without dryish hits.
> 
> I use a 1.1 ohm 2mm dia simple single coil. And I vape it at 12-15W.
> 
> But something that worries me a bit about your setup is the low resistance coil and the power you are using. Maybe @free3dom or the other Lemo1 users can confirm, but I thought the Lemo1 was better suited to around the 1ohm mark and not for very high power. Maybe that could be a contributing factor to your dry hitting. Not sure, just mentioning it in case...


My Lemo Drop runs very comfortably with a 0.6 26g coil, draped with rayon or KJD I never get dry hits. It lives on one of my V3Flip mechs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waheed

BumbleBee said:


> My Lemo Drop runs very comfortably with a 0.6 26g coil, draped with rayon or KJD I never get dry hits. It lives on one of my V3Flip mechs.


Same here. Lemo and lemo drop running 26G or dual 28G at 0.6 ohms with no dry hits. Coil id is 2-3mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Waheed said:


> Same here. Lemo and lemo drop running 26G or dual 28G at 0.6 ohms with no dry hits. Coil id is 2-3mm


Ah, forgot to mention, my ID is 2.5mm. This is the default size for all my coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Ah, forgot to mention, my ID is 2.5mm. This is the default size for all my coils.



I have a mandrel that is 2.47mm - not quite 2.5 - he he- but maybe I should start trying that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I have a mandrel that is 2.47mm - not quite 2.5 - he he- but maybe I should start trying that


2.47mm is close enough 

I see you're enjoying your new micrometer

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> 2.47mm is close enough
> 
> I see you're enjoying your new micrometer



Indeed!
You know its one of those things that I dont really need and seldom have a real use for it. But i love measuring things and knowing things even if it doesnt really make much of a difference. 
I discovered that my favourite mandrel of all time which has been used to wrap about 70% of all my coils is not actually 1.5 mm. Its 1.6 mm!! Lol!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Hi @moonunit
> My Lemo1 I got running beautifully after a few weeks of toiling to get the wicking right. I now do the "pancake method" (google it), the "modified pancake method" ala @Yiannaki or sometimes the simple "drape method". I also use Rayon and almost exclusively use my Strawberry Ice blend which is VM Strawberry with added menthol concentrate. I can now take long 4 or 5 second "restricted lung hits" without dryish hits.
> 
> I use a 1.1 ohm 2mm dia simple single coil. And I vape it at 12-15W.
> 
> But something that worries me a bit about your setup is the low resistance coil and the power you are using. Maybe @free3dom or the other Lemo1 users can confirm, but I thought the Lemo1 was better suited to around the 1ohm mark and not for very high power. Maybe that could be a contributing factor to your dry hitting. Not sure, just mentioning it in case...



The 1.0 Ohm recommendation is a holdover from the Kayfun days. Since this is based on the kayfun I think it just stuck around, but was never officially stated to be the case.

The Lemo 2 even comes with a factory installed 0.5 Ohm coil and the deck/juice channels are virtually unchanged from the Lemo 1. So I'd say that they are "Sub-Ohm Certified" 

As @BumbleBee and @Waheed said, stick to around 2.5mm ID and it wicks like a champ

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> The 1.0 Ohm recommendation is a holdover from the Kayfun days. Since this is based on the kayfun I think it just stuck around, but was never officially stated to be the case.
> 
> The Lemo 2 even comes with a factory installed 0.5 Ohm coil and the deck/juice channels are virtually unchanged from the Lemo 1. So I'd say that they are "Sub-Ohm Certified"
> 
> As @BumbleBee and @Waheed said, stick to around 2.5mm ID and it wicks like a champ



Great feedback, thanks @free3dom , @BumbleBee and @Waheed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda

I know this is a Lemo thread but just wanted to post my findings on the new subtank mini RBA base.
-First i built a parallel coil at 0.6 ohm and right of the bat i got dry hits because the wires couldn't hold with the screws (one kept coming loose.
-This morning i built a single coil a 0.8 ohms (6 wraps round the little blue screwdriver) running it at 20 watts and the flavor is quite good but not like my RDA's 
So my question is what type of coils do you guys build on the subtank mini that isn't to hot but gives decent flavor and vapor production...


----------



## free3dom

Yoda said:


> I know this is a Lemo thread but just wanted to post my findings on the new subtank mini RBA base.
> -First i built a parallel coil at 0.6 ohm and right of the bat i got dry hits because the wires couldn't hold with the screws (one kept coming loose.
> -This morning i built a single coil a 0.8 ohms (6 wraps round the little blue screwdriver) running it at 20 watts and the flavor is quite good but not like my RDA's
> So my question is what type of coils do you guys build on the subtank mini that isn't to hot but gives decent flavor and vapor production...



While I just do singles on the SubTank RBA, I'm sure you can do a dual (or even para) coil by simply placing the ends of the two wires on opposite sides of the screw - or even using a higher gauge wire 

Edit: Twisted wire would be another option


----------



## Yoda

free3dom said:


> While I just do singles on the SubTank RBA, I'm sure you can do a dual (or even para) coil by simply placing the ends of the two wires on opposite sides of the screw - or even using a higher gauge wire
> 
> Edit: Twisted wire would be another option



I only have 28g so would like to try 24g or 26g, the thing is the parallel coil gets to long and is hard to fit on the RBA base?


----------



## free3dom

Yoda said:


> I only have 28g so would like to try 24g or 26g, the thing is the parallel coil gets to long and is hard to fit on the RBA base?



28/30G is probably best for para, or it would get a bit long. Plus with the thinner wire, the easier it is to fit dual strands under the screws


----------



## moonunit

The 26 paracoil took some convincing to fit on the deck. Also want to invest in some thinner gauge wire.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda

But with 24g/26g I personally would only build a single coil.
The parallel coil I built last night was 28g 5/6 wraps and it was to long


----------



## free3dom

Yoda said:


> But with 24g/26g I personally would only build a single coil.
> The parallel coil I built last night was 28g 5/6 wraps and it was to long



Dual nano coils (double barrel) should work better I think - should fit nicely in there.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Yoda

Will give it a shot!!! Thanks @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Yoda said:


> Will give it a shot!!! Thanks @free3dom



This video by RipTrippers inspired my first double barrel build, might give you some inspiration too


----------



## Yoda

free3dom said:


> This video by RipTrippers inspired my first double barrel build, might give you some inspiration too




Was just about to look it up!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

My first build on the subtank rba base was a twisted 28ga, 5 wraps, 0.4 ohm and the vape was ok, not great. My second build was 8 wraps, single wire, 1.7 ohm, excellent vape, really good. I like sub ohming, but that last build is just soooo good. Now I want to try a dual build. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Zakariya Baker

Hi guys. So I have a lemo 2, and a 50w box. Im trying to figure out what coil to use to get a good 50w vape?


----------



## shaunnadan

Zakariya Baker said:


> Hi guys. So I have a lemo 2, and a 50w box. Im trying to figure out what coil to use to get a good 50w vape?



8 wraps 22g wire on a 3mm id.


----------



## VapeSnow

Zakariya Baker said:


> Hi guys. So I have a lemo 2, and a 50w box. Im trying to figure out what coil to use to get a good 50w vape?


Dual coils 6wraps 26/32 Clapton 2.5mm I'd

Dual coils Twisted 26g 8waps 2.5mm I'd 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1

Been a while since I Subbed the Lemo.
9 Turns
3mm
28g SS
0.4





Quick wrap. Could have been neater.




Bit of heat.




Dischem cotton pads R14.99 for 80. Each pad makes 3 strips for 3mm coils.




I like legs about 3mm above. I find if I cut them flush with the top it uses much more joose.




Tuck them in.




Make it wet.




Pull cotton away from the sides, high VG content.




Filled up with DIY Strawberry Yoghurt and nice warm vape, full of flavour and lots of clouds. I love the Lemo. Had 6 and two drops at one stage, down to one of each but most of the Family now off stinkies. Hoping one day when they buy their own gear I might get them back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

